

Techstars Grad Codeship Raises $2.6M for Software Deployment-as-a-Service - narfz
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/02/12/techstars-grad-codeship-raises-2-6m-for-software-deployment-as-a-service-platform/

======
metalfilter
Congrats Codeship!

------
wlakhani
Congrats guys!

------
vavoida
kudos - great team!

